# Tractor Supply Pellets



## Ohio P43 (Dec 24, 2017)

Does anybody know who manufactures the wood pellets for Tactor Supply.  They just come in a plain white bag that says distributed by Tractor Supply.


----------



## Husky (Dec 24, 2017)

Depending on where you live they use different distributors. Down load the app iGepir on your phone. Scan the upc and it will tell you who is putting the pellets in those TS bags.


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Dec 24, 2017)

In my area, the TSC bags contain Ozark Hardwood pellets. Below-average heat, heavy ash.


----------



## ohbix (Dec 24, 2017)

I used an online website to decode the upc.  Here in NE OH they are lignetics.  3.39/bag!


----------



## Pellet-King (Dec 25, 2017)

ohbix said:


> I used an online website to decode the upc.  Here in NE OH they are lignetics.  3.39/bag!


Wow thats cheap!!, over $5 here, picked up 6 bags to try, scanned the upc and says there Currans


----------



## heat seeker (Dec 28, 2017)

ohbix said:


> I used an online website to decode the upc.  Here in NE OH they are lignetics.  3.39/bag!


What was the site you used, please?


----------



## Manly (Dec 28, 2017)

Pellet-King said:


> Wow thats cheap!!, over $5 here, picked up 6 bags to try, scanned the upc and says there Currans



Over $5 here, because here is CT, the land of plenty. Everything is more expensive here in CT. It is the price we pay to live in the lap of luxury.


----------



## ohbix (Dec 28, 2017)

Put in the upc number under search by GTIN.  http://gepir.gs1.org/index.php/search-by-gtin


----------



## Joey_C (Jan 9, 2018)

I just left the Tractor Supply in Ipswich MA. Wanted to buy a few bags for comparison as I'm not thrilled with the Spruce Pointe I got.  Bought five bags of Fireside Ultras at Home Depot and wanted to do a comparison to see if it's the stove or the pellets.

Was going to buy a few of the Tractor Supply branded white bags with blue lettering but notices one bag was ripped open and there was a lot of sawdust. After inspecting a bunch of the bags there were many that had hard clumps in the corners.  I'm a relative newbie to burning pellets but this was obviously no bueno.

I'm surprised they left them out front knowing people would be buying them to bring home.

Anyway they were $5.29/bag

I intended to buy some to compare but was turned off by knowing they were willing to sell these damaged bags. When I mentioned it to the cashier he just shrugged his shoulders. I told him I'd gave hated to have bought a whole ton or more if them to find so many damaged bags.

Pics-












Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harmanizer (Jan 9, 2018)

If you can find undamaged bags those are very good.They are Maine Woods pellets.


----------



## alternativeheat (Jan 9, 2018)

I go back and forth between TSC ( Maine Wood) and FSU. They produce similar results, both ashy when the volume goes up but I think TCS is more so on ash but good hot pellets. In those single numbers and -0 numbers we just went through, I used two bags a day and had to dump the ash pan once a week on the P61. For those not familiar with a P61 that's a lot of ash because with decent pellets in terms of ash it's once a month.

Spruce Pointes should beat out both of those brands by a little bit but around here not worth the cost of admission. They want a fortune for those things around here, they aren't that good and I know how to dump my ash pan more often.. Spruce Pointe should be hot though.


----------



## mrrblass (Jan 9, 2018)

I also use Spruce Pointe in an Enviro P3 and find them to be a very good pellet for my stove.


----------



## Lusitano (Jan 9, 2018)

I use the only pellets available in south east North Carolina; Tractor Supply's. The bag claims a hardwood blend and the pellets are of two different shades of wood. Lots of fines and ash. I can't figure out who makes them. The UPC scan (749394107802) resolves to Tractor Supply Co. Even though there are 2 pellet mills within 100 miles of where I live; Enviva Sampson, Nature's Earth Pellets, TS is the only retailer selling pellets in my area.


----------



## alternativeheat (Jan 10, 2018)

Incidentally, there are at least two iterations of FSU pellets that show up around here. There are darker ones that show up periodically and they do not have that kind of pine smell that the other iteration has. The darker ones also have a dark ash. To me and I've burned enough to realize this now, the ones that have that pine sort of smell and look lighter in color both burn hotter and cleaner than the other. I have those right now and they are doing a good job, half the ash of TSC pellets and as good on heat.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Jan 10, 2018)

Joey_C said:


> I'm not thrilled with the Spruce Pointe I got


Then you probly will not care for the Tractor's either!

Dan


----------



## Pete Zahria (Jan 10, 2018)

alternativeheat said:


> Spruce Pointes should beat out both of those brands by a little bit
> but around here not worth the cost of admission.
> They want a fortune for those



Must depend on your dealer and or location...
They were cheaper than any of the box stores here....
And IMO, a lot better...


Dan


----------



## alternativeheat (Jan 11, 2018)

Pete Zahria said:


> Must depend on your dealer and or location...
> They were cheaper than any of the box stores here....
> And IMO, a lot better...
> 
> ...


It's the Ace Hardware store here who carries  these. Box store pellets here are $5.19ish depending on the store. Back in the pellet crunch when pellet prices went nuts and hard to find that year ( 3 or 4 years back) Ace never rolled back their price from that years high, least not last I knew. I called them up last year because they do have free delivery in town but they still wanted $7.49 a bag whether you bought one bag or a ton, picked them up or had them delivered. Thats OK Aubuchon hardware wants $6,79 a bag for Green Supreme but they come in line on the ton price.

Spruce Pointe are a very decent pellet but FSU are pretty decent too and $2+ less money.


----------



## gfreek (Jan 11, 2018)

ohbix said:


> Put in the upc number under search by GTIN. http://gepir.gs1.org/index.php/search-by-gtin


Thanks for the link..Mine are Dry Creek.  No wonder I have much more ash this year than last..


----------



## Ssyko (Jan 11, 2018)

Dry creek have been Horrible here this year. my quad will eat just about anything but 6 bags of dry creek and the pot was a mess along with the glass right after a clean out.


----------



## mudeprived (Mar 17, 2018)

I just bought 8 bags from Tractor Supply(to test em) which was the usual white bag with blue lettering. I have been burning Appalachian Pellets from Agway and those pellets burn so hot that I have to open two windows in the living room to keep the stove temp at 90 degrees, other wise it climbs into the triple digits! These TSC pellets are no where near the quality of Appalachian. There are alot of crumbs, dust, and small pieces in the bags. I been burning them all night and the highest the stove got was 85 and both windows are closed. The rest of the house is not that warm. There is also 3 days worth of ash in just one night with these pellets. Now I see why they are $3-something a bag. They should take the "Premium" off that bag cuz they are nothing like Premium pellets. 

Bleh.....I am going back to the $5.19 bags of Appalachian.


----------



## gfreek (Mar 17, 2018)

mudeprived said:


> Now I see why they are $3-something a bag. They should take the "Premium" off that bag cuz they are nothing like Premium pellets.



Still $5.00 a bag by me...To be honest, so far nothing better close by without having to drive over 30 minutes..


----------



## corkman (Mar 17, 2018)

I’ll 2nd that on the spruce point. Not impressed. I have an xxv and an advance and the do not burn well in either stove. I’ve recently tried TSC Pellets which are Maine woods and natures own from Lowe’s which I believe to be chows and both were far superior to the SP.


----------



## Overfireinthehole (Mar 17, 2018)

gfreek said:


> Still $5.00 a bag by me...To be honest, so far nothing better close by without having to drive over 30 minutes..


You east coast pellet heads need to get together a come to the Midwest to buy your pellets. 150 a ton for somerset white oak pellets. They burn clean and hot too.


----------



## alternativeheat (Mar 18, 2018)

Overfireinthehole said:


> You east coast pellet heads need to get together a come to the Midwest to buy your pellets. 150 a ton for somerset white oak pellets. They burn clean and hot too.


Some folks out this way get together and buy a truck load of something decent from another area. Both Lowes and HD and also TSC are 5.18 a bag out here and we think that is pretty good. I think recently the ton price was $249 ( $4.98 a bag), actually all winter. For the little difference in price I let them store them and just pick up as I need them. I've never been involved in one of these truck load deals but not sure I'd want to deal with the inventory anyway.


----------



## Pellet-King (Mar 18, 2018)

mudeprived said:


> pellets burn so hot that I have to open two windows in the living room to keep the stove temp at 90 degrees, other wise it climbs into the triple digits!


Only seen those kinda temps with a woodstove in the basement, you know theres different heat settings on your stove right? not just HIGH


----------



## scagger (Apr 19, 2018)

I ran out of pellets a few weeks ago so I picked up a few bags from Tractor Supply.  Pure junk pellets....couldn't wait to burn them up.   I had to pick another 10 bags so I went to Ace and Lignetics.  I've always been happy with the Ligs.


----------



## alternativeheat (Apr 20, 2018)

scagger said:


> I ran out of pellets a few weeks ago so I picked up a few bags from Tractor Supply.  Pure junk pellets....couldn't wait to burn them up.   I had to pick another 10 bags so I went to Ace and Lignetics.  I've always been happy with the Ligs.


Ace around here has Green Supreme for $6.79 a bag ( less by the ton but not too many people want a ton of GS).

Well everyone is into spring stock being out now so no pellets to be had here.


----------



## rich2500 (Apr 20, 2018)

My local Ace sells Ligs. ( 239 a ton ) AWF hardwoods (239 a ton ) AWF softwoods ( 249 a ton ) and Easy heat ( 219 a ton ) last year I bought a ton of the AWF hardwoods which have always been a good pellet for me. this year I'm going with the AWF softwoods.


----------



## Tonyray (Apr 20, 2018)

not that i need to or would ever buy from Ace around me, but he chrges customers to the the tune of over 320.00 ton for liggies.
no lie.. been charging that for years. his thing is he will store all winter for you and you can pick up a few bags or a dozen or so whenever.
people think that's convenint and pay for it..


----------

